# What happens if you cannot get birth certificate for newborn in 30 days in Dubai?



## area51 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi,hope i can find answers for my questions here, your help and contribute are greatly appreciated.
Here is the story, i have a new born, she's 12 days old today, my wife(us citizen) does not want to cooperate with me(turkish citizen) to go to hospital so we can get birth certificate for our daughter, she does not give her passport or our marriage certificate, we are both on visit visa and i will have to leave the country on august 11, so my question is if the deadline for getting birth certificate is 30 days and what are the possible consequences of baby not having her birth certificate? I will try to make my wife read this so she might be able to understand what kind of danger and risk she's putting our baby into. Thank you for your answers.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

just wondering what hospital. We're on a residence visa but at the hospital we're going to they only require photocopies of our passports and marriage certificate.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

area51 said:


> Hi,hope i can find answers for my questions here, your help and contribute are greatly appreciated.
> Here is the story, i have a new born, she's 12 days old today, my wife(us citizen) does not want to cooperate with me(turkish citizen) to go to hospital so we can get birth certificate for our daughter, she does not give her passport or our marriage certificate, we are both on visit visa and i will have to leave the country on august 11, so my question is if the deadline for getting birth certificate is 30 days and what are the possible consequences of baby not having her birth certificate? I will try to make my wife read this so she might be able to understand what kind of danger and risk she's putting our baby into. Thank you for your answers.


You need to explain to your wife that your baby requires a Birth Certificate in order to get a passport. Without a passport, the baby cannot leave the country, simple as that. The hospital where the baby was born, will issue a Notification of Birth, which needs to be attested by the Ministry of Health and Ministry of Foreign Affairs. 
There is a company called Medi Express who will do everything for you. Here is the link: MEDI-Express-aboutus
You have 120 days from the birth of your child to get the procedure completed.


----------



## area51 (Jul 10, 2010)

mcd1203 said:


> just wondering what hospital. We're on a residence visa but at the hospital we're going to they only require photocopies of our passports and marriage certificate.


My wife gave birth at Irani Hospital in Dubai.


----------



## area51 (Jul 10, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

area51 said:


> Thank you!


Just out of interest, why on earth would your wife NOT want you to register the birth here?

That would be of great concern to me....


----------



## area51 (Jul 10, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Just out of interest, why on earth would your wife NOT want you to register the birth here?
> 
> That would be of great concern to me....


It's cause she does not want me anymore.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

area51 said:


> It's cause she does not want me anymore.


Sorry to read this, but could it be hormones talking? Either way, she has to get the baby properly registered if she ever wants to leave the UAE and probably avoid a fine too. Perhaps you could try explaining that it is for the child's benefit?

Good luck
-


----------



## area51 (Jul 10, 2010)

It's actually not her but her mother, unfortunately her mother attacked me physically and cursed my family when i was visiting her so i had to leave that place. The worst part is that my mother in law was not willing to give my belongings including my passport, i warned her and advised her again and again,no avail, so i had to go to police, and she had to give all of my stuff, but now my wife most probably with the influence of her mother as well as hormones hates me now. She said she doesn't care about registration and she knows many people who lives here illegally and nothing happens to them... She doesn't want to leave UAE and as i said since she's us citizen , i believe she's ready to do visa run till the end of her life.As for the baby I really don' t know what to do, i am completely fed up with all those ugly stuff i have had so far.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Something was telling me there was more to the story... So she doesnt want to get the birth certificate so that anyone can not take the baby out of the country, is the jist that I got out of it. Sad state of affairs that two people can not come to a more amicable solution to the issue. As well it appears all trust between the two of you is gone if she is willing not to register the baby. When two people from different background and countries come together, can be even more heart wrenching when things go wrong. Dire situation 

I wish you luck!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi,

I am sorry to hear about your situation.

I've only thought of 2 things........

Perhaps you could try to phone the Turkish embassy/consulate and try to get some advice from them. At the end of the day you're daughter is entitled of the Turkish citizenship (Turkish father). And for that, she needs proof of registration.

Alternatively you could go to the nearest police office and let them know what you're going through... essentially tell them that the mother is choosing to have an unregistered child rather than undergo the mandatory steps.

Much good luck


----------



## area51 (Jul 10, 2010)

Yeah , there is no trust remained at all as u said, actually we don't have different backgrounds and countries, she's also turkish like me , just born and raised in NY for a while, but she's been here for the last 5 6 years and she hates Turkey as well USA, and she's one of those mother's girls, she wants to spend rest of her life close to her mother, in any case they told me when i leave the country which will be this august , they will be able to take the certificate without needing me, i am totally fine with that cause i don't want my baby to suffer in any case, but even in that case i guess they will have the problem of not being able to sponsor the baby for her legal stay here since i will be her guardian even though i live abroad, so i have no idea what they are going to do. I can only wish the best for my baby and hope they realize that whatever they are doing will affect the life of my daughter so much


----------



## area51 (Jul 10, 2010)

scharlack said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your situation.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your interest scharlack, actually i did call them, that's how i got my passport from my mother in law when she's holding it, they adviced me to go to police. I did and police called my in law , and she had to give them my passport.

However they said they couldn't help about the birth certificate and the only thing they can do is that if my wife or i go with birth certificate to them, they'd approve her birth and can issue her a passport...

I might go to police again to do as you said, but i don't know if they could help me with that at all. but worthy to try i guess. Thanks a lot again for ur suggestions.


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

As above, your child will be unable to leave the country untill she has a birth certificate and passport (or until she's on her mothers passport) as far as I know the certificate can be obtained on your behalf by one of the documentation companies such as the one mentioned above or another good company is Al Yafee Document clearing here is their link AlYafee Group - Home. From what I understand as long as they have all of the documents or copies then they can get it.


----------



## area51 (Jul 10, 2010)

vastmassive said:


> As above, your child will be unable to leave the country untill she has a birth certificate and passport (or until she's on her mothers passport) as far as I know the certificate can be obtained on your behalf by one of the documentation companies such as the one mentioned above or another good company is Al Yafee Document clearing here is their link AlYafee Group - Home. From what I understand as long as they have all of the documents or copies then they can get it.



I just got a call from hospital and they told me my mother in law went there with dubai police and dubai police and her was talking in very bad manner with the people in charge of birth certificates, even the woman that called me told that this woman is very dangerous, I could hear her screaming at them from phone, then they went to speak with hospital director, but i guess apparently they figured out they can't get birth certificate without me, police left but she was still there screaming at them,i will go to hospital tomorrow morning to see what i can do. I might go to court cause she's taking this to another level of ugliness and dirtiness.


----------

